# New Tv, only one scart, help needed to connect sky and home theater with full outputs



## hardingsue (Nov 4, 2009)

I have recently bought a new TV which is a Samsung UE40B7020. As most new TVs it has lots of different connections available, but mainly newer HDMI slots etc.

I also have a sky + box, which connects to the TV via a scart cable (no HDMI) and a sony dvd/surround sound system (SR4W) which also connects to the TV via scart.

Unfortunately the TV only has 1 scart socket but I thought I could solve this by using an automatic scart switch.

This works fine for switching between watching sky and dvd.

However I am unsure how to make the surround sound work with all inputs.

At the moment I have a digital optical lead going from the sky box to the surround sound. Now I can either get sky on the tv or through surround sound but not both (as the scart switch gives preference to the home theatre system when I switch it on)

I have tried connecting the digital optical lead to go from the tv to the surround sound but I get no sound output when I’m viewing sky I also think that I cant get 5.1 sound this route anyway?

The only solution I’ve found so far is to disconnect the dvd/surround sound from the scart switch when I want to watch sky with surround sound (leaving the digital optical from the sky box to the surround sound.

This is a pain and means I may as well not have bought the scart switch as I now have to manually plug in the dvd when I want to watch a film.

Otherwise it looks like I need to buy a new sky box or home theatre system with an HDMI output.

Or is there any other option that I am not aware of?????????????? I’m not sure if I could use the audio jacks in any way?

Hope this all makes sense and someone can help!
:hissyfit:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, as I understand it, you have 2 sources that you want to connect. A cable box and a DVD Player built into a surround system, both with SCART outputs to a TV with a single SCART input. The DVD/Surround system has a SCART input, correct? Can you connect the cable box to the surround system, and then the SCART or any other video output from the surround system to the TV?


----------



## hardingsue (Nov 4, 2009)

No I only have a scart out on the surround sound and nno scart in


eugovector said:


> Okay, as I understand it, you have 2 sources that you want to connect. A cable box and a DVD Player built into a surround system, both with SCART outputs to a TV with a single SCART input. The DVD/Surround system has a SCART input, correct? Can you connect the cable box to the surround system, and then the SCART or any other video output from the surround system to the TV?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm still lost. Typically, in this setup, you'd have everything running to your surround system, and then use that to pass the audio/video to your TV.

Can you tell me what inputs your surround system does have? The product page I found is less than helpful because it lists a SCART input which it does not have: http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-surround-kit---dvd-player/dav-sr4w#pageType=TechnicalSpecs


----------



## hardingsue (Nov 4, 2009)

The product page is incorrect. If you look at the manual http://pdf.crse.com/manuals/2108845111.pdf page 22 there is a diagram of the connections which I have and there is only one scart out
Inputs are 2 x audio which is shows the sky connected to (although I have used the digital optical to get 5.1 surround sound)

The diagram for my sky box shows the sky connected to the tv by scart and the surround sound connected seperately see p54 of the manual at http://www1.sky.com/userguides/skyplus.pdf

I also found this on the sky site which says I need 2 scarts on my tv 

"Can I connect my video or DVD player to my Sky box?

Yes you can, as long as your TV has two SCART sockets. You'll also need three SCART leads (the ones with the rectangular, multi-pinned heads) and an RF cable (with the round heads).

1. Connect a SCART lead from the AV1 socket on the TV to the TV SCART socket on your Sky box.
2. Connect a SCART lead from the VCR SCART socket on your Sky box to the AV1 socket on your video recorder.
3. Connect a SCART lead from the AV2 socket on your TV to the AV1 socket on your DVD player
4. Connect an RF cable from the aerial out socket on the VCR to the aerial in socket on the TV. "


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Got it, so there are no video inputs to your surround system.

You've already got steps 1 and 2

1) Connect your surround system to your TV's Scart input.
2) Connect your Sybox to the Surround system using a digital optical cable.

3) Connect an adapter like this to your skybox: http://www.svideo.com/scart2.html
4) Connect the Yellow composite connector to you TV

Now, if you did want to upgrade your Skybox to an HD box with HDMI, you'd get a much better picture and could avoid buying the adapter. in the long run, that's what I would want to do if you watch a lot of TV that is available in High Def.


----------



## hardingsue (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks. I had looked at these adapters today but didn't want to spend more money only to find it didn't work. I've ordered one today and will let you know if it works.thanks for taking time to help. the diagrams really help don't they! Sue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A picture is certainly worth a thousand words.


----------

